# War Leaders- Clash of Nations crashing



## jesman (Aug 2, 2011)

I purchased war leaders-CON a few days ago and it crashes every time I enter a battle, I have the latest video drivers. I tried the 3 available patches and none will install they say language don't match cancel installation. I made sure I downloaded the english version of the 1.3 patch but still get that message. After days of searching for support and info on this game their is NO support for this game what so ever. I looked at forums all over only to find alot of people have the same problem with this game, but no one really has a answer on how to fix the crashing issue. Is there anyone out there who has figured out how to get this game up and running?


----------



## Stamp101 (Aug 1, 2011)

What are the specs of your pc, including make and model, ram, operating system, and graphics card used?


----------



## jesman (Aug 2, 2011)

OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor, x86 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4096 Mb DDR2 1066
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5450, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 156323 MB, Free - 25286 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M2N68-AM Plus, Rev X.0x, MT7009001709113
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated: No, On-Demand Scanner: Disabled


----------



## Stamp101 (Aug 1, 2011)

This game doesn't look like it requires much from the graphics and you have plenty of ram. Seems like the issue is with the game itself. Did a little digging and found this, links are in the comment section to downloads. Hope it helps. (link)
http://www.rlslog.net/war-leaders-clash-of-nations-crackfix-razor1911/


----------



## jesman (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, well after reading some of the comments some people claim that crack fix helped with the crashing, but didn't help mine. Though it seems like most people on the thread didn't get it to work, it really got my hopes up for awhile there lol.


----------

